
Standard ML Support for Visual Studio Code - philonoist
http://github.com/freebroccolo/vscode-sml
======
msingle
Did anybody else read this backwards? That SML was doing something to support
VSCode?

But more importantly, Hooray for SML, and people making the tooling easier!

